# cause of low water pressure



## robertsamual (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first question and I think I will get the answer as soon as possible.
What can be the cause of low water pressure from a deep well tank? I have replaced the valve but it does not helped me. I was wondering if anyone here have faced the same problem and can give me a solution on this topic. Thanks.
​


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

From the front page of the forum...

*Introductions* (3 Viewing) 
New to the site? After you *Register for a FREE Account* stop in and introduce yourself, we'd love to hear from you.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

robertsamual said:


> Hi Everyone, Hello
> 
> This is my first question and I think I will get the answer as soon as possible. Doubt it.
> What can be the cause of low water pressure from a deep well tank? I have replaced the valve but it does not helped me. I was wondering if anyone here have faced the same problem Yes and can give me a solution on this topic.No Thanks.​


 
Do an introduction. www.plumbingzone.com/f3 

What valve was it that you replaced?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

It is the Jenkins solonoid. Check your wiring in the well casing. Sand can get caught in the Jenkins and plug up the whole works.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> It is the Jenkins solonoid. Check your wiring in the well casing. Sand can get caught in the Jenkins and plug up the whole works.


I think it's the funnel strap .. either way you got to pull the pump to fix-em ... be sure to leave the power on or the check valve will not release the water...

:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have low water pressure from the deep well tank, it may be the knee valve. 

or, it could be the caneuter valve.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Is the knee valve below the elbow valve? I'm rusty on my well systems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's got to be that Gredivoss Valve thats gone bad...
Classic cause of the low pressure symptom...:thumbup:


----------



## reposessions (Nov 1, 2010)

Probaly a fish... happens a lot.


----------



## robertsamual (Dec 5, 2010)

> From the front page of the forum...
> 
> *Introductions* (3 Viewing)
> New to the site? After you *Register for a FREE Account* stop in and introduce yourself, we'd love to hear from you.





> *Matt* Do an introduction. www.plumbingzone.com/f3
> 
> What valve was it that you replaced?


Thanks for your efforts guys. Its the knee valve. Working on it. Thanks for the quick responses.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you do not have the knowledge to find out why it is low, then you need to contact a well company. 

I work on everything once it gets in the house, but when it comes to the well, and lines coming in, I refer a well company, its in the best interest of your customer, if in fact they are your customer. 

1. Well tank
2. Switch
3. Under performing well pump
4. Blockage somewhere
5. Corrosion
6. Softener
7. Collapsed line
8. Well going dry
9. Mud
10. Bugs
11. Moose droppings
12. Freezing


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah i send all wells to the well guy. moose droppings are the pits. first of the year we have to have a pump license to work on well pumps here. breid.............:rockon:


----------

